# Venoil & Venpet Incident Off South Africa In Dec.1977



## Mike The Gas Man

Hi Everyone,
Does anyone out there remember this incident where the two sister vessels collided off South Africa 8 days before Xmas 1977? I was onboard the Jedforest (P&O BSD) which rescued some of the crew! It was then the largest sized collision as both vessels were over 330,000 mtons each!
2/O's wife was a nurse, so she was a very useful person to have onboard at that time.
Would be pleased to hear from anyone who was also involved with this incident from any angle whether at sea or ashore at the time. In addition anyone who can contribute with photos or any other information no matter how small would be most welcome.
Many thanks in advance ...
Regards,
Mike (Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## BlythSpirit

I remember this incident very well, both ships apparently travelling in opposite directions one going to the Gulf in ballast and the other loaded heading for her discharge port. 

I was sailing on the Sanko Crest at the time and we had diverted the day before to catch sight of, and chat to, our sister ship the Sanko Stresa - both VLCC Tankers. It was surmised by lots of us that the two "Ven" ships had done the same and the mates had bumped into each other while the distraction of a VHF conversation diverted both of them!

I am pretty certain it remains the biggest shunt in maritime history!


----------



## exsailor

Hello Mike,

A Google search for 'Venoil collision' and another for 'Venpet collision' brings up a number of articles about this incident including a few pictures.

Dennis.


----------



## callpor

Just reading the Lloyd's report of this incident which commences:- "The greatest maritime disaster of all times in terms of the size of the vessels involved was narrowly averted when the two supertanker sisterships when the Liberian steam tankers Venoil and Venpet of 330954 dwt and 330869 dwt respectively, were in collision off the coast of South Africa in December 1977. ....etc. The report continues that there were just two casualties from the disaster. Apparently so many vessels responded to calls for assistance that most had to be turned away for fear of further collisions in a very congested area that contained the additional hazard of a huge oil slick, much of it on fire. Both vessels were eventally successfully repaired and returned to service. The Liberian official enquiry concluded that neither vessel was using their radar equipment properly in restricted visibility. Full details can be obtained from the CTX incident datatabase at the Center for Tankship Excellence on www.c4tx.org . Chris


----------



## sam2182sw

I think at the time U.T.C.where on the job sam2182sw


----------



## Mike The Gas Man

Guys,
Many thanks your assistance .. this will help me to reactivate the 'greying' grey cells!
Regards,
Mike


----------



## Cherel

Hi, 
My Father was on the Venoil and he was the one of the crew members who died, his body was recovered and we buried him, but I was too young at the time. I would like to find out more information about the deceased? Is there someone out there that I assist me?
Thanks
Cherel


----------



## hawkey01

Cherel,

As this is a very old thread, you may be better to start a new thread in the - Ship Research - forum. I suggest you make the title - your fathers name and include the ship name Venoil - Hopefully this will get more response from members who have information.

Hawkey01


----------



## Kenneth Martin

Mike The Gas Man said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Does anyone out there remember this incident where the two sister vessels collided off South Africa 8 days before Xmas 1977? I was onboard the Jedforest (P&O BSD) which rescued some of the crew! It was then the largest sized collision as both vessels were over 330,000 mtons each!
> 2/O's wife was a nurse, so she was a very useful person to have onboard at that time.
> Would be pleased to hear from anyone who was also involved with this incident from any angle whether at sea or ashore at the time. In addition anyone who can contribute with photos or any other information no matter how small would be most welcome.
> Many thanks in advance ...
> Regards,
> Mike (Gleam)(Gleam)


I was on the Helicopter flown by Buddy Mockford after collision . The Smit Lloyd 109 was pouring water into the Venoil which had a gash of about 30 metres. We landed the Helicopter on the deck of the Venoil. The only fire was in the fo'cs'le so presenting no threat. After discussing our situation it was decided by Buddy to claim the vessel. I had return to Mossel Bay as my wife was in hospital having given birth to our son.


----------



## Joerg

From my own master's reports I made a report on the German Wikipedia concentrating on the salvages of Venoil and Venpet by my own ship Boltentor. See "Kollision Venoil Venpet". Joerg


----------



## Cherel

Joerg said:


> From my own master's reports I made a report on the German Wikipedia concentrating on the salvages of Venoil and Venpet by my own ship Boltentor. See "Kollision Venoil Venpet". Joerg


Hi Joerg
Thank you for posting. I have read the history and have done the research, I am looking for the two names of the deceased as one of them was my Father but I do not know which records will hold that information.


----------



## shiploversa




----------



## Cherel

Thank you for these pictures. However, I am still searching where I can find confirmation of the deceased. My Dad was one of the deceased and I just need closure. No one in my family is alive any longer, I am the only living relative.

Thank you
Cherel


----------



## shiploversa

Cherel said:


> Thank you for these pictures. However, I am still searching where I can find confirmation of the deceased. My Dad was one of the deceased and I just need closure. No one in my family is alive any longer, I am the only living relative.
> 
> Thank you
> Cherel



hello again - despite searching dozens of sites and retrieving loads of feedback - none give the names of the 2 deceased men from the accident you can try the facebook page


----------

